# Just a quick hello



## Shalva (Aug 11, 2008)

and another method of procrastination..... 

I was poking around the web in an attempt to avoid studying for a comp exam I have to take and I found you all.... so I read some threads and decided that I would sign us up!! 

I have one ragdoll at present, a blue bicolor girl called Janet and another ragdoll, a seal bicolor joining us in about two weeks. I have to settle on the come home day with the breeder but that little guy will be called Walter. 

Janet and Walter (will) share their home in Northern New England, with me (a Professor of Sociology) my husband (an engineer) and 7 (yes seven) retrievers (goldens and flat coated retrievers) who we show, compete in performance events and breed periodically. Janet does well keeping the dogs in line.... and really doesn't care to much about them at all..... 











She also lives with an umbrella cockatoo that keeps us all on our toes, its amazing how an 18 inch bird can really rule the roost. 

In addition to teaching at a University, I am a stained glass artist in my spare time, and putting the finishing touches on my PhD. 

so I look forward to meeting you all 
S


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

from Lisa, Bosco, Reyna, Drifter and the fosters.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You have cute animals there!


----------

